# Service prices in new york



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*WHAT IS A FAIR LABOR PRICE FOR REPLACING DECK BELT,2 PLUGS GAS FILTER,OIL FILTER, OIL CHANGE .REPLACED BATTERY,REPLACED ONE SPINDLE SHARPEN 2 BLADES NOTE CUSTOMER SUPPLIES ALL PARTS. PRICE FOR LABOR ONLY.:wave:*


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

That's too generic. Would need to know what type and/or model of unit. FER's often require deck removal to change spindles, some deck belts are a PITA to change. Need more info.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I would guess a minimum of $100. Belts and spindles can be a PITA!!! Nice way to put it Paul. Never thought of saying this is a PITA vs the actual full version. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

I would estimate $155.00. 30 min for belt, 10 min for plugs, 40 min gas filter oil filter oil change & battery, 60 min for spindle = $125.00 + $15 to sharpen two blades. Total $155.00


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

John Lolli said:


> I would estimate $155.00. 30 min for belt, 10 min for plugs, 40 min gas filter oil filter oil change & battery, 60 min for spindle = $125.00 + $15 to sharpen two blades. Total $155.00


John Lolli is pretty accurate here. You say it's a JD-L111, that's an MTD unit, private label.

I can't agree with 30 min. to change the belt PLUS 60 min. to do the spindle as you have the deck off anyway to do the spindle, but it wouldn't be hard to get there if any problems ensued. So I'd go with an average of 2 hrs. for all the work, and it could go higher. If one bolt breaks and you have to drill it out, and/or heli-coil a boss, you've just added 20 min. or so. I always pad estimates by 15% to 20%. This way, if the bill is under the est. I look like a hero, but will allow for those often unforseen problems. And if it goes over, it probably isn't but about 5% and, well, that's why it's called an estimate and that's how we explain it to the customer if it is over.


----------

